# Kaufberatung BellyBoot



## Hennesee81 (12. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen BellyBoot. Hier die Anforderungen:

Soll mich tragen 100kilo inklusive Jacke Weste und Wathose. 
Soll die Möglichkeit des Anbringens von einem Echolot haben. 
Soll die Möglichkeit für einen Rutenhalter haben.
Soll kein Schrott sein. 
Soll halbwegs geräumig sein. 

Gruss und Dank für eure Tipps und Hilfe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Juni 2019)

Moin, wir hatten dieses Jahr bereits einige Themen zum Bellyboot,  hast du die schon mal angesehen? 

Welches Material hast du angedacht?


----------



## Hennesee81 (12. Juni 2019)

Ja hab mir schon einiges angesehen. Jedoch nicht die passenden Tipps gefunden. Beim Material bin ich mir noch nicht so schlüssig was am sinnvollsten ist. Daher wäre ich für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Juni 2019)

Meine Frau und ich haben mittlerweile 3 Bellys,  davon eines  mit einer Stoffhülle und das  ist nun nur noch da wenn mal Besuch kommt.  Die beiden anderen sind aus PVC und m.M.n. viel praktischer.  Aber das liest du nicht das erste mal.


----------



## Hennesee81 (12. Juni 2019)

Jemand einen Tipp für ein konkretes Modell?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Juni 2019)

Wo möchtest du denn damit aufs Wasser?  Was möchtest du anlegen? Ruder?


----------



## Hennesee81 (12. Juni 2019)

Auf nen kleinen See. Werfen auf Barsch und Hecht.
Was meinst du mit anlegen?
Rudern muss nicht sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Juni 2019)

Wie viel möchtest du ausgeben?


----------



## Hennesee81 (13. Juni 2019)

Ausgeben so wenig wie möglich, so viel wie nötig  Gesunde Mittelklasse sollte mir reichen. Ich werde das BB als Zweitlösung zu meinem Boot nutzen wenn ich den Aufwand ans Wasser zu kommen gering halten möchte. Heißt kurze Touren am Abend wenn ich keine Lust hab das Boot zu Trailern.

Daher denke ich auch das es nicht zwingend ein PVC sein muss. Wir haben im See, außer wenn ich das BB ins Wasser lasse (Slipstelle/Steg), keinerlei Hindernisse wie große Steine oder sonstige Untiefen im See.

Ich bin nun bei folgenden Modellen hängen geblieben:

Nicht PVC:
Guidelne Drifter --> 270 Euro (Inklusive Pumpe und Flossen)
Gunki BB Squad --> 270 Euro

PVC:
Berkley Tec Ripple XCD 300 Euro
Savage Gear High Rider 170 420 Euro (Brauche ich die große Version mit Rudern?!?)
Savage Gear High Rider 150 340 Euro

Welches würdet ihr warum empfehlen?
Sitzt man bei allen oben aufgeführten im Trockenen?
Kann man bei allen ein Echolot oder einen Rutenhalter nachrüsten?

Was für eine Pumpe brauche ich? Sind die Ventile genormt? 

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## trawar (13. Juni 2019)

Bei mir ist es einfach das gute gefühl was Stabileres vom Material her zu haben wo ich auchmal etwas rauer mit umgehen kann.
Ich hatte mal das Roy Fishers Fat Drifter hier und das ist nahe zu eine Kopie des Guideline Drifters, wobei das Guideline bessere Schlauch einsätze hat.
Bei den Stoffdingern sind die Schläuche nur 0,4mm stark, mit der Stoffhaut hat man das gefühl das jeder Haken kontakt durch geht.
(Bis heute hatte ich mit meinem nicht einen Haken kontakt nur mal so am rande.)
Ich kenne einige die das Guideline fahren und es sind alle super zufrieden und hatten bis heute keinerlei Probleme.
Der größte Vorteil das ich bei dem Guideline sehe ist das niedrige Gewicht und das Packmaß für den Kofferraum.

Zu den Savage Gear kann ich dir nichts sagen, kenne die nicht.

Das Berkley das habe ich selber und bis auf das man das mit dem Hochdruckboden von 12BB ausrüsten sollte gibt es sogut wie nichts zu meckern.
Hochdruckboden weil die Einlage im Sitz das nicht zum Aufpumpen ist, mit der Zeit nach gibt und sich wohl durch wölben soll.
War am WE damit 12Stunden auf dem Wasser mit insgesammt 140Kg beladung (Ich,Emotor,Batterie Essen und Trinken) und das an einer Mündung wo es verdammt rau zu geht da dort eine Wasserski strecke aufhört und durch die dicken Schiffe gab es teilweise Wellen über einem Meter.
Es kam keine sekunde das gefühl der unsicherheit auf.

Leider sind die Ventil Anschlüsse von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich.


----------



## Hennesee81 (13. Juni 2019)

Wellen gibt es bei mir keine. Der See ist klein und keine Motorboote. 

Ein kleines Packmaß für Kofferraum wäre schon gut. Wie gesagt ist "nur" die Alternative zum Boot. Abends mal kurz raus. Denke dann wäre das Gunki oder Guideline besser. Denke zwischen den beiden sollte ich mich entscheiden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Juni 2019)

Ich fange mal ganz unten an, die Pumpen sind genormt und die mitgelieferten Pumpen funktionieren tadellos. Selbst mein 2m Boot ist schnell aufgepumpt.

Zubehör bekommst du überall montiert,  bei Booten aus PVC geklebt, aber selbst an Stoff habe ich schon angenähte Halterungen gesehen.

Im trockenen wirst du beim savage gear sitzen, beim berkley sicher nicht. Das war mein erstes, ein guter preiswerter Einstieg, aber der Sitz ab Werk taugt nichts. Er biegt sich schnell durch, besteht aus geschäumten Platten, dazwischen hält sich das Wasser.

Ansonsten ist das Berkeley ein gutes Belly, das aber etwas gepimpt werden will.

Die Savage gear sind sicher mit die Bestseller man sitzt etwas höher, haben einen Hochdruckboden und einen Hochdrucksitz. Einziger Wermutstropfen,  der hochdruckboden ist nicht herausnehmbar und wenn er undicht wird, schlecht zu reparieren. Den defekt habe ich schon 3 mal miterlebt und das ist dann Mist. Daher würde ich nur ein Boot kaufen, wo der Boden auch herausnehmbar ist, kann man besser reparieren so erforderlich und ggf. tauschen.

 Hochdruckboden und Sitz kann man passend nachkaufen und damit wird das Berkeley zu einem sehr guten Bellyboot, aber auch das grauvell fsv 170 ist zum Beispiel  nicht schlecht.

Ich würde auch den Kauf eines gebrauchten bellys in Erwägung ziehen, da kann man immer wieder ein gutes Schnäppchen machen.

Zu den nicht pvc Bellys würde ich nicht raten, seit dem ich die Luftkammern mal selbst in der Hand hatte.qualitativ ähnlich wie Kinderschwimmflügel mit den gleichen Ventilen,  im Sommer als Schwimmer an nicht so großen Gewässern, ok, aber sonst ein no go. Und defekte gab es bei den bereits genug, Veit Wilde  ist mal beim Videodreh im Wasser gelandet.  Da hat man dann in der Regel keinen Schleicher, der langsam Luft verliert, sondern oft platzen die Blasen.


----------



## trawar (13. Juni 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Im trockenen wirst du beim savage gear sitzen, beim berkley sicher nicht. Das war mein erstes, ein guter preiswerter Einstieg, aber der Sitz ab Werk taugt nichts. Er biegt sich schnell durch, besteht aus geschätzten Platten, dazwischen hält sich das Wasser.
> 
> Ansonsten ist das Berkeley ein gutes Belly, das aber etwas gepimpt werden will.
> 
> Hochdruckboden und Sitz kann man passend nachkaufen und damit wird das Berkeley zu einem sehr guten Bellyboot.



Das kann ich so zu 100% Bestätigen, nach dem MOD sitzt mann aber auch trocken nur dann ist man aber Preislich schon fast bei einem High Rider 170.


----------



## Hennesee81 (13. Juni 2019)

Okay danke für die Tipps. Also von den von mir erwähnten dann am sinnvollsten das Savage Gear? Der Unterschied 150 zu 170 ist "nur" die Größe und die Paddel beim 170 oder? Ansonsten sind die gleich?
Groß rumpimpen hab ich eigentlich keine Lust zu. Wenn dann soll das BB direkt passen, zumindest vom Sitz her. Wäre das Grauvell FSV 170 direkt mit einem vernünftigen Sitz im Trockenen ausgestattet der herausnehmbar ist?
Was wäre denn die "Sofort fahrfertig mit trockenem Sitz" Variante?

Bekommt man so ein Grauvell 170 oder Savage Gear 170 in einen Kofferraum?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Juni 2019)

Ja das passt beim Grauvell.


----------



## Hennesee81 (13. Juni 2019)

Also lieber das Grauvell anstelle vom Savage Gear?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Juni 2019)

Aus meiner Sicht ja.


----------



## Hennesee81 (13. Juni 2019)

Und bei dem sitzt man im Trockenen, der Sitz ist ausbaubar und es passt in einen normalen Kofferraum (mit Bank umklappen).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Juni 2019)

Der Sitz ist herausnehmbar,  ich habe das 200 er. Das 170 er sollte in einen Kombi passen, spätestens, wenn man etwas Luft ablässt. Man ist dann innerhalb von 10 Minuten fertig mit dem Aufbau


----------



## Hennesee81 (13. Juni 2019)

Klingt gut. Danke für die Infos.

Was für eine Pumpe wäre zu empfehlen?


----------



## trawar (13. Juni 2019)

Zusätzlich zur Fußpumpe habe ich mir noch dieses Schmucke Teil hier gegönnt, braucht man immer wieder mal für alles was aufgepumpt werden muss.

https://www.mytoys.de/intex-elektrische-pumpe-4968672.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Juni 2019)

Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Danke für die Infos.
> 
> Was für eine Pumpe wäre zu empfehlen?


Wir nutzen die mitgelieferten.  Selbst das 200 er ist damit zügig aufgepumpt gewesen.


----------



## Hennesee81 (13. Juni 2019)

Ach so da ist eine dabei. Das hatte ich so aus der Beschreibung nicht rausgelesen. 

Eventuell noch nen Tipp für Flossen, die an Stiefel dran passen?


----------



## trawar (13. Juni 2019)

Ich habe Geräteflossen genommen, ist zwar was anstrengender aber der Vortrieb ist gewaltig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Juni 2019)

Ja Geräteflossen sind besser, keine geschlossen Füsslinge sondern mit Straps.

Wir haben mares avanti Quattro gebraucht gefunden, sind vollkommen ok. Sie müssen halt groß genug  sein um mit Stiefel ggf. Rein zu kommen.


----------



## Hennesee81 (13. Juni 2019)

Okay danke. Hatte da welche von Madcat gesehen in XL. Mal sehen ob die dann passen. Sonst gehen sie halt zurück.


----------



## trawar (13. Juni 2019)

Ich habe meine auch gebraucht bei Kleinanzeigen fürn 20er geschossen, sind welche von Aqua Lung Blades 2 oder sowas.
Wenn du aber eine Wathose mit Füsslingen hast, dann würde ich dir noch zu solchen überzieh schuhen Raten wie Surfer das nutzen.
Damit kann man wenigstens noch einwenig rumlaufen und die Füsslinge scheuer sich nicht in den Flossen auf.


----------



## Hennesee81 (13. Juni 2019)

Meine Wathose hat Gummistiefel dran. Daher brauche ich welche die dafür passen. Mein Trockenanzug wird im Sommer zu warm sein


----------



## Hennesee81 (13. Juni 2019)

Bei dem Guideline sitzt man nicht im Trockenen, oder? Ist da der Sitz herausnehmnmbar?


----------



## trawar (13. Juni 2019)

Ich meine das ist zum Aufpumpen und trocken sitzt man da auch nicht.


----------



## Hennesee81 (13. Juni 2019)

Okay danke, ohne trockenen Hintern ist das blöd. Denke dann fällt das auch weg. Bleibt wohl nur das Grauvell.


----------



## trawar (13. Juni 2019)

@Hennesee81 Das wäre doch was.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## Hennesee81 (13. Juni 2019)

Sitzt man da im Trockenen? Kostet das gleiche wie das Grauvell.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Juni 2019)

Das Belly ist auch gut, sehr im Trend,das Grauvell müsste aber länger sein. 12bb wird wie Elling schwer gefeiert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Juni 2019)

Ja du solltest im Trockenen sitzen.


----------



## Hennesee81 (13. Juni 2019)

Welches von 12bb wäre denn mit dem Grauvell vergleichbar oder gar besser?
Das Black Falcon?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Juni 2019)

Ne, eher das camo, oder das stealth von den Maßen her


----------



## Hennesee81 (13. Juni 2019)

Die Maße wären auch beim Falcon für mich okay. Paddel brauch ich eigentlich nicht. Das Grauvell wäre mit 400€ dann günstiger als die 12bb Camo oder Stealth. Lohnt der Aufpreis vom Grauvell zum 12bb?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Juni 2019)

Ich habe mir bewusst kein 12bb gekauft, als ich laß, das die 12bb mehr Tragkraft haben, weil das Material dicker sei.

Das fand ich so depperd, da wäre ein 12bb nicht in Frage gekommen. Aber das ist kein für andere gültiger Grund. Mein Grauvell habe ich bestellt, weil es riesig ist und gerade absolut günstig zu bekommen war. Es macht was es soll, der Rest war mir wurscht.


----------



## Hennesee81 (13. Juni 2019)

Ja die 12b sind 0,9 oder noch dicker. Wird dann entsprechend schwerer. Denke das brauche ich in meinem See eh nicht. Da reicht die normale Dicke.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Juni 2019)

Ja ist noch dicker. Aber mir ist noch keins untergekommen, das wegen zu dünnem PVC kaputt gegangen wäre, nur Haken haben den Bellys zugesetzt und das waren alles  12bb, aber auch da dürfte es keinen Zusammenhang geben.


----------



## someuniqname (14. Juni 2019)

meine punkte wären:

- Den hintern will ich nicht im Wasser haben auf dem Belly - also entsprechende Bauweise, Tragfähigkeit und einen aufpumpbaren sitz wählen

- Normalerweise ist am Belly der gleiche Anschluss wie an einem SUP (alles andere ist damit abgewählt. https://www.amazon.de/Ventil-für-Boards-Schlauchboote-komplett/dp/B00IL6C9PY). Da passen dann alle SUP pumpen.)

- Ich habe bisher mein Belly mit einer Fusspumpe gepumpt (bis mir letztens am See das Ventil am Pumpenschlauch abgebrochen ist. War beinahe der KO an dem tag). Mit der Fusspumpe geht das schneller als mit einer Doppelhub SUP pumpe - ist aber auch in 2-3 Minuten max erledigt. Die zeit/druck für ein SUP ist da schon etwas anderes...

- Wenn mein Belly voll gepumpt ist (Schlauchboot material) ist das so hart, dass ein Haken es schon schwer hat da überhaupt nur reinzukommen). Bei Gewebe oder einer rauhen Struktur könnte ich mir allerdings vorstellen, dass sich ein scharfer Haken auch mal zwischen den Fäden verfaengt (und dann ist es nicht mehr weit bis zum Schlauch) - (ich bisher mein belly jedenfalls noch nicht am Haken gehabt). 

- ich habe letztens umgestellt von watschuhen+Bellyboatflossen auf 'mares quatto+ und Füßlinge'. Ist gefuehlt etwas kühler im Wasser als mit den Schuhen, fährt aber besser (https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01M0AA1M6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

- Habe zwar auch Ruder am Belly, aber ich benutze die eigentlich nicht mehr. Das ist irgendwie zuviel Gefummel und anderen Sachen im Weg ... Mit den Flossen geht das auch für die Strecken die ich fahre...

- Was ich nicht missen möchte, ist die Möglichkeit Räder unters Belly drunter zu machen und die Räder auch gleich mitzunehmen. Damit lässt sich das Belly am Parkplatz bestücken und entspannt auch mal eine Strecke bis zum Wasser zu gehen (und evtl von einer anderen Stelle auch zurück). Das Belly als Rucksack geht bei den leichten Belly's ....

- Zusatzausruestung (echo,battery,seesack) wird bei mir mit solchen Spanngurten am Belly angebracht (https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00L660BZQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) 

- ich nutze auch solche https://de.aliexpress.com/item//32955480485.html zum befestigen von Kescher,.... und ähnliche zum sichern der flossen 

/mfg


----------

